
My findings after browsing the web without a User-Agent header for one week - SimeVidas
https://webplatform.news/issues/2020-03-19
======
pmwatson
That was interesting, thank you. I first set `general.useragent.override` to
empty and as you say arstechnica.com 403ed. I then set it to `Hello, I am a
human` and arstechnica.com worked just fine. Oddly google.com renders a basic
mobile-like UI.

